# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Российские города и регионы

## Tu-160

Moscow is the capital of Russia. For many foreigners it is the first town that they can accosiate with the country. But Russia has not only Moscow. So which another Russian towns did you hear about? I don't mean that you must come to map and see. I just want you to say names that you already know. It would be interesting to know which towns are most famous. 
And another question. Russia is divided on 89 regions. That's interesting do anybody know some names? I can say that many Russians can remember some names of states in USA (for me most famous are Texas, California, Illinois, Man and of course Alaska). How about non-Russians?

----------


## mike

The only ones I knew before studying Russian were Arkangelsk, Severnaya, St Petersburg...and if you didn't notice these are all levels in Goldeneye for N64  ::

----------


## scotcher

Any city where something happened that was good enough or bad enough to make it into the UK news, as well as anywhere with a football team that's ever competed in a European competition (a small list if you discount the Moscow teams, admittedly), any places of historical/ cultural significance, plus any place mentioned in any one of the thousands of books I've read or movies I've seen (and not forgetting the aforementioned Goldeneye references of course  ::  ). That would be quite a list, so I am not going to name them (it would take me all day to type them out using Character Map, I don't have Russian/Cyrillic keyboard input installed on my machine here at work), but rest assured it's way more than just Moscow  ::  
As for naming the regions...err.... nope  ::

----------


## solanum

i do not know too many except moscow, s. peterburg, nn. of course i know volgograd, because of the battle with the german reich. then i heard of tomsk and perm (the university of perm once had funny advertising...)

----------


## Anna

i feel bad for really only knowing st. petersburg, moscow, tomsk, and yekaterinburg.

----------


## solanum

yekatarinborg...i forgot! like koenigsberg....

----------


## ekalin

I've heard of  Vladivostok also!

----------


## Pravit

one musn't forget Novosibirsk as well. For some reason all the Russians in my town are from there. What else... Irkutsk....Yakutsk...Krasnoyarsk...Kemerovo...Novg  orod...
What are some administrative regions? And what's the word for them? is it область? Is it really something you'd talk about here, for example we say I'm from Texas, or I'm from Alabama or whatever, would Russians say "I'm from so-and-so region", etc.?

----------


## JOHN

Sochi city , " the pearl of the black sea ".
and Krasnodar city (in Krasnodar region).

----------


## Димон

> I've heard of  Vladivostok also!

 Что ты слышал о Владивостоке, если не секрет?

----------


## ekalin

> Что ты слышал о Владивостоке, если не секрет?

 I just know where it is. I don't know anything else about the city.

----------


## jle5509

ну я заню  
1 москва
2 саинк петербург (петроград) (ленинград)
3 волгоград (сталинград)
4 архангелск
5 смоленск
6чернигов
7 новгород
8 нижни-новогород
9 тюмен
10 владивосток
11 иркутск
12 новосибирск 
другые страни в россиской федерации 
чувашкая республика  её столица чебоксары
чеченская республика
мари-эл
якутя
карилия (не уверен если это как её завут на русском)  
другые государство каторые ранше были в советском союзе
белоруссь её  столица минск
украина   города в украини что я знаю   киев, харков,севостопол, одесса 
молдова (не уверен как правильно на русском)
Lithuania
Latvia
Estonia
груссия
армянская республика
Azerbaijan
kazakstan
kirgistan
turkmenistan
uzbekistan
tajiristan 
я забываю ещё один но ничего

----------


## Scorpio

Молодец, jle5509!
Я только внесу несколько поправок: 
> ну я заню  
я знаю 
2 саинк петербург (петроград) (ленинград) 
   санкт-петербург 
4 архангелск 
   архангельск 
8 нижни-новогород 
   нижний новгород 
9 тюмен 
   тюмень 
> другые страни в россиской федерации 
   другие страны в российской... 
якутя 
якутия 
карилия (не уверен если это как её завут на русском) 
карелия 
> другые государство каторые ранше были в советском союзе 
   другие государства, которые раньше были... 
> белоруссь её столица минск 
(Называй ее либо по-русски: "Белоруссия", либо по-белорусски: "Беларусь") 
> украина города в украини что я знаю киев, харков,севостопол, одесса  
киев, харьков, севастополь, одесса 
> молдова (не уверен как правильно на русском)  
"Молдова" или "Молдавия" 
> Lithuania  
Литва 
> Latvia  
Латвия 
> Estonia  
Эстония 
> груссия  
нет, Грузия 
> армянская республика  
(или Армения) 
> Azerbaijan  
Азербайджан 
> kazakstan  
Казахстан 
> kirgistan  
Киргизстан (Киргизия) 
> turkmenistan  
Туркменистан (Туркмения) 
> uzbekistan  
Узбекистан 
> tajiristan  
нет, это tajikistan - Таджикистан 
> я забываю ещё один но ничего 
Ты все вспомнил правильно, кроме самой России (Российской Федерации). Она ведь тоже в состав СССР входила   ::

----------


## jle5509

u menya seichas v shkole net kirilitsi poetomu budu napisat na russkom po angliiskami bukvami. 
scorpio spasibo za ispravleniya,   ::  ya zabil samaya Rossiya  ::  
mezhdu prochim
ya chital gde-to chto mezhdu gosudarstvami katorie prezhde byli v Covetskom Coyuze (ossobieno oni katorye teper v SNG) budet snova Soyuz. takzhe vchera ya clushal radio y govorili pro takoi zoyuz y chto president gospodin Putin vstretilsya s svoim beloruskim kolegom 
potomu chto belorussiya hochet takok soyuz. moi vopros, kogda budet soyuz? poderzhivaete ly vy takoi soyuz? budet Ukraina voiti (potomu chto vsegda govoryat o rossii, belorussii, kasahstane a ne o ukraine) kto tochno voidyot v soyuze s rossii?

----------


## Dogboy182

im not quite sure where this has gone, but yes no one has mentions samara infact there is a song by русский размер where they list about 20 cities, not all russian but, all of them i already heard of. 
Влидивосток, Берлин, Омск, Нью-Йорк, 
Иркутск, Красноярск, Новосибирск, Казань,
Лондон, Мурманск, Киев, Самара, 
Рига, Таллин, Москва, Санкт-Петербург 
 one town i hope to visit one day would also be vyborg, and one not too far away from where i am from petrapovlosk. my mom said in the cold war it was a huge sub base, and part of her job was she got to use satilites to track the russian navy's vessels, although, im sure the russians where doing the exact same thing to us.

----------


## Scorpio

> mezhdu prochim
> ya chital gde-to chto mezhdu gosudarstvami katorie prezhde byli v Covetskom Coyuze (ossobieno oni katorye teper v SNG) budet snova Soyuz. takzhe vchera ya clushal radio y govorili pro takoi zoyuz y chto president gospodin Putin vstretilsya s svoim beloruskim kolegom 
> potomu chto belorussiya hochet takok soyuz. moi vopros, kogda budet soyuz? poderzhivaete ly vy takoi soyuz? budet Ukraina voiti (potomu chto vsegda govoryat o rossii, belorussii, kasahstane a ne o ukraine) kto tochno voidyot v soyuze s rossii?

 Не новая идея. Время от времени начинаются разговоры о реинтеграции бывших республик СССР. Поговорят немного, и опять все затихает.    ::  
Но я думаю, что в исторической перспективе объединение России, Украины, Белоруссии и, возможно, Казахстана - дело неизбежное. Построение сильного и влиятельного союзного государства - в интересах всех народов наших стран.

----------


## TheMoonMonst3r

Tashkent, Petrograd, Minsk, Stalingrad, Astrakahn, Kiev, and Sevestopol'.

----------


## Dogboy182

sevestipol sounds more like "sess pool" too me anyways, howdo we type in russian ? easy !

----------


## ataman-jr

Севастополь

----------


## garmonistka

Кумертау   ::

----------


## zorkk

Did you hear about big holiday in Russia??? Saint-Petersburg was found 300 years ago. What you can say about it???

----------


## garmonistka

The town was "built on the bones" of the people who constructed it?

----------

